# Bee Pollen For Dogs



## emric (Oct 24, 2011)

I had read that Bee Pollen is good to use for dogs with allergies. Anyone have any results using Bee Pollen?


----------



## gorge77 (May 13, 2011)

personally not for my dogs. do be careful when feeding bee pollen as some dogs are allergic to it, just like one of mine.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I have heard of this being used for people who have allergies to flower/tree pollens etc - but only if the bee pollen is locally sourced.


----------

